# Favorite Apple Watch apps?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, splitting this out from the general Apple Watch thread to make it easier to find talk about apps.

I learned about 



 from the Apple Watch thread and love it--it's exactly what I've been looking for as now my steps/mileage show directly on the watch face! Thanks y'all!

I also love the 



 for working out at the gym. I set up a routine on my phone, send it to the watch and then can log it from the watch.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, splitting this out from the general Apple Watch thread to make it easier to find talk about apps.
> 
> I learned about
> 
> ...


Betsy, how do you get Pedometer ++ to show on the watch face. I am using the Utility Face, and it is not an option. Maybe I have to change the Watch Face, but I am an analog face kind of person.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Betsy, how do you get Pedometer ++ to show on the watch face. I am using the Utility Face, and it is not an option. Maybe I have to change the Watch Face, but I am an analog face kind of person.


Make sure pedometer++ is installed in the watch (you can check the My Watch page of the Watch app on your phone)

Then, on your watch, press firmly and hold to bring up the customize screen. Tap on Customize then swipe right to left (or vice versa) to get the screen with green boxes that includes the space you want the app to appear in. You may have to tap on the space to get the green box to appear. It was the third screen for me and then I tapped on the upper left hand corner. Then turn the crown till the pedometer appears. I was able to install it in the utility face.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The two most-used complications on my watch are Heart Analyzer and Cardiogram.  I don’t really look at their displays on my watch, but at the apps on my iPhone to analyze what is going on.  On Cardiogram, it’s interesting to see how my stats compare to the other people using it. It’s a bit of an ego-boost to always be at least in the top 50%, and frequently in the top 25% or even 10%. 


I also frequently use the info from Weather Underground. The rest of the things that Iuse a lot are all built-in complications, such as the ability to control the volume and pause when listening to podcasts. 


And of course the Activity complication. It never lets me forget to finish off my daily routines.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

This is great news, though I haven't quite figured it out yet.

https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/20/17884478/apple-watch-audible-watchos-5-audiobooks


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, splitting this out from the general Apple Watch thread to make it easier to find talk about apps.
> 
> I learned about
> 
> ...


Workout app does not measure steps, but at least for me that is not important. Distance, time, calories, heart rate are all there. And you do not have to set up anything from your phone.

If you launch Activity app it will show Steps, Miles etc. So I do not see much need for Pedometer.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I like Shazam (now owned by Apple) Watch app. It can identify songs without having to pull out phone. 

Night Sky is cool too if you are curious as to what you are seeing up there!


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, splitting this out from the general Apple Watch thread to make it easier to find talk about apps.
> 
> I learned about
> 
> ...


Betsy, thank you for the tip re Pedometer + +. I got it on my watch face. However, after sitting on the sofa all afternoon it shows I have over 1500 steps! Huh? I wonder if it is counting arm movements. I can't tell how or if i can change the settings. Is yours accurate?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

etexlady said:


> Betsy, thank you for the tip re Pedometer + +. I got it on my watch face. However, after sitting on the sofa all afternoon it shows I have over 1500 steps! Huh? I wonder if it is counting arm movements. I can't tell how or if i can change the settings. Is yours accurate?


 I don't think there are any settings that you can change on this app. I've had it on my phone for over a year, and it has always been wildly optimistic.


----------



## RenginTumer (May 1, 2019)

I love Todoist, though you use that together with your iPhone. I never have to remember anything myself again, I just set notifications for a place or time (or just have a to do list handy throughout the day).

Also Authy - No need to grab your phone for 2FA, just use the watch!

And lastly for any Dutchies that happen to be here: the Pathé cinema app. Just hold up your watch for your cinema ticket. 

Since I’ve had the watch I’ve also been a lot more aware of my activity habits - or rather the non-activity ones. I can see exactly when I’ve had a busy day and haven’t gotten up enough to take a walk between tasks.


----------



## Kyle.Stewart55 (Jan 28, 2020)

tsemple said:


> I like Shazam (now owned by Apple) Watch app. It can identify songs without having to pull out phone.
> 
> Night Sky is cool too if you are curious as to what you are seeing up there!


Shazam is always a must for me when I get a new device. I'm always looking for new music and it's so helpful.


----------

